# Reformed Missionary's of History



## Quatchu (Jun 23, 2014)

I am trying to put together a Sunday school class for the fall on the history Reformed Missions and Missionaries. I hope to each class highlight a certain Presbyterian/Reformed Missionary from history. So far I have individuals such as Robert Morrison, George Lesley McKay, John Geddie, Imbrie in Japan. Was wondering if anyone knew of any Reformed men who made a mark on missions?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 23, 2014)

Calvin was responsible for sending out scores of missionaries, particularly to France. That's another part of history that might be explored.

For some convenience, you could go to This Day in Presbyterian History and search the word missionary. Not every search return will necessarily suit your purposes, but you'll have a number of good resources. A.B. Dodd, Richard Gaffin, W.A. McIlwaine, James McAlpine, John M.L. Young, M.A. Pearson, R. Heber McIlwaine, etc.

Walter Macon Lowrie would be another--a missionary to China. Otherwise, too many to mention just off-hand. Are you looking for an overview, or are you focused on a particular time period?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 23, 2014)

This is a favorite account from a missionary to China, circa 1920's, a Presbyterian by the name of Hallock:



> *God will overrule it all to His glory!*
> 
> Located yesterday among the correspondence in the Robert Dick Wilson Manuscript Collection, there is this letter from Dr. H. G. C. Hallock which caught my attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 23, 2014)

Johanna Veenstra established many reformed churches in Nigeria. She was a hero of faith.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 23, 2014)

Johannes Megapolensis, pioneer Reformed missionary to the Mohawks. There's an article about him in the 2009 issue of The Confessional Presbyterian.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jun 23, 2014)

John G Paton to the New Hebrides. Giant of a man who risked all and lost most for the sake of the Gospel.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 24, 2014)

Another interesting figure is Kamil Abdul Messiah. He was a Syrian convert from Islam to Christianity, worked alongside Samuel Zwemer (another important figure in Reformed missions history). There is a book about Messiah, Kamil Abdul Messiah: A Syrian Convert from Islam to Christianity, by Rev. Henry Harris Jessup. It was first published in 1898 but has been reissued in 2008 by Middle East Resources.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 24, 2014)

One more: Jacobus E. J. Capitein (1717-1747). He was originally an African slave. He ended up in the Netherlands, received a Reformed theological education, and then was sent back to Africa, to present-day Ghana, as a Reformed missionary. Fascinating story, though it didn't have a fairy-tale ending.


----------



## Fly Caster (Jun 24, 2014)

Samuel Audley Rhea- grew up in my county and is related to one of the elders in our church. Served mid 1800's as missionary in Persia and Koordistan.

The Tennesseean in Persian and Koordistan


----------

